# Duda sobre remplazar una bateria de un no break



## javierrbo (May 20, 2009)

que tal foro:
Tengo un no break marca complet  al cual le hace falta la bateria ya que la original se se descompuso, la bateria original es de 7Ah de acido sellada, el no break esta funcionando bien incluso le he conectado otras baterias de 12 volts y me enciende bien claro no lo conecto a la linea, le pongo en un boton que dice respaldo sin linea o algo asi, el asunto es que enciende bien, pero mi duda en especifico es que tengo una bateria nueva  de acido sellada de 12 volts pero de 20Ah y mi duda es saber si se la puedo conectar al no break y conectarlo a la linea de red electrica sin que alla problemas, 

me pregunto si

funcionara normalmente la carga de la bateria?
o no cargara la bateria adecuadamente porque es de mas Ah?
o la cargara adecuadamente y me dara mas tiempo de funcionamiento porque es de mas Ah?

Por favor si alguien sabe al respecto ...


----------



## marioxcc (May 20, 2009)

La soportará salvo que el no break haya sido diseñado específicamente para esa batería, lo mejor es que revises el manual o preguntes al fabricante.


----------



## javierrbo (May 21, 2009)

Osea que algunas marcas en su diseño si permitirian el colocarle una bateria de mas Ah y otras marcas no.?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 22, 2009)

Si es de mas Ah, necesitara que circule mas corriente por la bateria para cargarla en el mismo tiempo que la cargaba con la otra.
Ahora, si tu ups es muy delicado, quizas no acepte la bateria y se protega apagandose, pero pueba, lo mas malo que puede pasar es que la bateria tarde mas en cargarse.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2009)

Mejor pon una foto, seguramente se trata de la tipica bateria de plomo gel para alarma, son de 12V y 6-7Ah.

Se utiliza esta bateri porque es el modelo tipico para alarma y es la mas barata.

Seguramente es posible añadir varias en paralelo son muchos problemas deberia analizarse el circuito de carga y en especial el sistema de carga, normalmente este no existe, se conecta directamente a la fuente.

Simplemente se necesitaria añadir alguna resistencia para no sobrecargar la fuente en caso de descarga profunda.


----------



## marioxcc (May 22, 2009)

javierrbo dijo:
			
		

> Osea que algunas marcas en su diseño si permitirian el colocarle una bateria de mas Ah y otras marcas no.?


A eso es a lo que me refiero, también puede variar entre modelos, por eso te sugiero consultar al fabricante o distribuidor..


----------



## zaiz (May 23, 2009)

javierrbo dijo:
			
		

> o la cargara adecuadamente y me dara mas tiempo de funcionamiento porque es de mas Ah?
> 
> Por favor si alguien sabe al respecto ...



Así es. La debe cargar y debe funcionar más tiempo.


----------



## javierrbo (May 26, 2009)

aqui pongo las imagenes de la bateria y el no break


----------



## javierrbo (May 26, 2009)

aqui la imagen del no break

la bateria que tengo es la de 17 Ah


----------



## javierrbo (Jun 15, 2009)

gracias foros, ya conecte la bateria y al parecer todo funciona como esperaba lo unico que noto de diferencia es que  el no break se siente todo el tiempo un poco caliente, aunque me indique que ya cargo la bateria (led )


----------

